# Logging Equipment Interest



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

I have been working on creating some logging company equipment cars in 1:20.3 with a current manufacturer of laser car kits. The kits would be non-specific prototypes, but would follow common logging railroad practice. They would consists of laser cut wood parts and castings, and would be offered through a reputable and current kit manufacturer. We are considering offering them as kits for sale, so this topic is to judge interests in such kits.

Would you be interested in any of the following:

Equipment Water Car 
Fuel and tool car (possibly a flat car conversion)

Outfit Cars Including: Bunk Cars, Family Bunk Cars, Dining Cars, Kitchen Cars, Supply Car (Box Car Conversion?), Office/Pay Car, Saw Sharpener's Car, Shower Car, Blacksmith's Car

Logging Style Caboose

Loading Crane

Would you prefer these kits to be with or without trucks? Couplers?

Would you prefer the cars to include interiors, or offer them as an option.

Your opinions and input are appreciated.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

I would like to see all the above cars with trucks. Not many make G scale cars of these types at least from what I have seen 
Couplers as options. 
I would rather see something in the 1:22 scale since I run the 1:22 and 1:24 scale equipment.
I wouldnt detail the insides.
A big fator for me woud be price. I personally would not pay more then $50 but thats me and im cheap LOL


----------



## work4fil (Jan 4, 2008)

Being a has-been logger myself, I would love to see all the cars you mentioned, especially the crane. A derrick or boom car for reloading logs would be cool. In addition, I would love to see a two drum High-Lead skidder (Something like a Dolbeer), with a vertical boiler and hinged stack. How about a line car? We used to have an old truck with a drum for cable where the fifth wheel would go. That way we could deliver skyline extensions or wire rope for the haulback. Low side gondolas work well there too. My stuff is all 1:20, but I could probably live with 1:22. I really like the idea of having options with logging equipment. But that is just me. 

Phil


----------



## Rich Schiffman (Jan 2, 2008)

I think the idea is great. However IMHO the cars should be mostly wood, shorter than mainline cars, and options for super detail as interiors, etc. Of course I would like them all in 1/20.3. Now we will need some sketches or better yet photos. 

Thanks for the endeavor.

Rich S


----------



## sbaxters4 (Jan 2, 2008)

I will agree with all the comments so far! Great idea and the prospects are exciting!!! I would agree with the including trucks, making coupler type optional, interiors optional, as well as indivdual pieces and part available for personal modifications.... You know there are a lot of us out here and getting everyone to like something with one look or style will be tough so make them as modifiable as possible. 

Love to hear more and even see some mock-up images and drawings!!! 

Keep us informed!


----------



## Rich Schiffman (Jan 2, 2008)

Scott,

I agree also. I have built a water car, block car, saw filers car and crew flat on disconnects. I am anxious to see what comes of this. Any idea who the manufacturer is? Hartford is doing a sawmill, Western Scale models already has a head saw. Sound like things are looking up. 


Rich S


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

One suggestion: 

Since 1:22.5 representing 3 foot gauge is a compromise anyway I would think that merely narrowing the car ends and floor and lowering the sides a bit on some kits would suffice for the 1:22.5 guys and not be a major expense. Then both a very acceptable "accurate" 1:20.3 kit and a nice 1:22.5 kit could be offered to satisfy both camps. The same hardware, windows, doors, crane boom, etc., could be used for both. 

Possibly since the 1:22.5 crowd is downright cheap you might offer them a kit sans trucks so they could just use plastic cheapies on it. I would be interested in a 1:22.5 loading crane w/1:20.3 hardware. I've been meaning to scratch one but it's so far down my to-do list that I'll probably be six feet under before I get to it. hehe!


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Richard of the East agrees with Richard of the West. I am interested in a loading crane or Barnhart Loader.


----------



## Rich Schiffman (Jan 2, 2008)

Since I live in Conroe Texas, that makes me middle Richard?

Rich S


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Guys, 

Getting some really good feedback, Thanks. A few comments on your suggestions and questions: 

For now, the cars will be 1:20.3 only. Some of the cars may look OK with smaller scales, that will be up to you guys to determine if you think they will work or not. FYI, most of the outfit cars will be rather large, easily comparable in size to passenger cars. Some of the cars will near 40 foot in length (approx. 24"). Please keep in mind these cars are "generic" in design and are not meant to follow a specific prototype. Although I have done alot of research, so they will fall within general logging company practices. 

The car construction will be almost entirely of wood. There will be cast details such as grab irons, NBW, steps, etc. 

I believe the interiors should be an option as not everyone wants to have detailed interiors. 

I believe we can offer the kits less the trucks and couplers, or offer that as an option. I will work on making the kits non-reliant on a specific coupler style. 

First car up will be the water car, I will post preliminary images of my design once I have completed them. 

Thanks, 
Chris


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Rich Schiffman on 07 Dec 2009 08:19 PM 
Since I live in Conroe Texas, that makes me middle Richard?

Rich S 


Probably more like "Malcom in the Middle"







i.e. "Richard in the Middle".


----------



## Rich Schiffman (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for allowing me into the group of Richards. Now we need to see some of this fine logging rolling stock. Does anyone know who the manufacturer is? 

Thanks,

Rich S


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris, I was wondering if it might be possible to also purchase plans for scratchbuilding.
It sounds like a great project! Any timeline known?

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

Dang'it, Now I'll probably have to buy a shay.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

tac and ig are interested, especially if any dealership should be on the northwest coast........ 

We both might just might have to change our names to Richard, as well, so's we don't feel all left out of things.









tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By R Snyder on 08 Dec 2009 08:51 AM 
Dang'it, Now I'll probably have to buy a shay. 

Well when ya do I have a Bachmann Shay with Phoenix 2k2 and big boost I might be interested in selling. Its had about 2hrs running time sine purchase! I'm trimming down my inventory to get down to maybe 4-5 engines I run all the time. Excellent condition!! Regal


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

He probably wants a live steam one, the REgner Shay would be fun.


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

Yes, Jerry, I do have my eye on a Regner shay. Does anyone know how much longer the two cylinder Accucraft shays will be available?


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Yes Richard, with all the trees, your railroad needs a shay. I will have images to look at on Saturday, check back then.


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

I need to apologize for switching the topic to locomotives. Yes, I will probably be interested in several of the proposed kits. I will look forward to your pictures.


----------



## trainbuffjr (Jan 11, 2008)

I would be very interested in some logging kits! Please keep us posted on your development of the kits! 

Thanks, 
Aaron


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Guys, 

Here are some links to the preliminary design of theC water car. The car is based on a tank built on a modified skeleton log car; end platforms added and revised crossbeams. Besides what is shown here, I have added 2 additional crossbeams to support the tank. 

The car is 12" long (20') and the tank is approx 4x4x8 which makes a 4600 gallon tank. 

I still have work to do on the castings, trucks and couplers. Let me know what you think and make any suggestions and or comments you feel appropriate. 

Chris 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4173556628/ 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4173556714/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4173556782/ 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4172799733/ 


Links made live by Peter Bunce - moderator


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

This looks like it could easily be converted to a good battery car for something like the Ozark Miniatures Climax. Will this be primarily a wood kit?


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Yes, the kit will be all wood except for the cast details. Funny that you mentioned the battery car conversion, as I was considering doing the same with mine to power the lights on the camp cars. 

Chris


----------



## sbaxters4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks great!! Real like the look and size of that. it would fit in great on any logging line.


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

The Accucraft open cab Shay I had to buy because of this thread arrived today. Now I will have to buy the water car to go with the Shay. 
It just never ends.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I thought Richard was done buying???


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris, the pix on Flickr have apparently been deleted. Anywhere else I can look at what we're talking about?


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Gary, I will have pics of a production model ready when the castings are done.


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

I have seen the production model without castings in person. I like it a lot.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Hey Guys, 

A quick update. The water car is coming first. Waiting on some castings to get finished up then everything will be ready. Have some prototype parts and this will be a great kit. 

Chris


----------

